# My Rufus style beanshooter



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I cut this about a month ago. Maple wood, natural bark, no finish, Sparco 107's, and some
leather from my old possibles bag I had from my Black Powder days, for a pouch. Tied somewhat
like Rufus did back in the day.


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice, looks like a good shooter!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks very cool, but is it dry?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nope not dry but doesn't have to be as I didn't seal it with finish.









Sean


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Classic!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

nice beanshooter. well done


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice looking slingshot!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very good, simple and very effective.
greeting


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks.







I'm trying to make a few SS and keep them so I can get out shooting. 
Pretty much all I've made in such a short time of being on here have been given
away as gifts.
Thank goodness there are no shortage of nat's around.

sean


----------

